

Changes in the Delphi EULA - barking
http://bbs.2ccc.com/topic.asp?topicid=410504

======
barking
Heated debate on embarcadero discussion forum about this change:
<https://forums.embarcadero.com/thread.jspa?threadID=76082>

------
mattlaver
This has allegedly been reverted:

[http://delphitools.info/2012/08/30/poor-eula-clause-
reverted...](http://delphitools.info/2012/08/30/poor-eula-clause-reverted/)

